# New member with a question...



## trooper26 (Jun 7, 2011)

Before getting married we dealt with several of my deployments overseas, this one was a little different. 

About a month before I left every few days she would get in a foul mood, telling me that nothing was wrong. Two days before leaving she tells me that she is mad at me because I'm not upset and crying around about having to leave home.

I've tried talking to her telling her that it does bother me that we have to be separated for the time being and also to explain that showing emotion just isn't part of who I am. But I don't think it matters to her.

How can I show that things bother/upset me without having to be a ball of tears for her?


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

This might sound goofy, but leave her quick little stick notes in odd places which she will easily find. e.g.; on the windshield of her car under the wiper blade, her drawer in the bathroom or make-up case. Just write quick little notes like, “I’m going to miss you!”, “I love you!”, “Smile! Someone does care!”. I’m certain you get the idea. It’s silly, but it may make a big difference.


----------



## trooper26 (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a good idea. I'll give it a shot when I get back home. Its tough to do those kinds of things 1000s of miles away from home.

Thank you for the reply's!


----------

